# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  خطاب الملك قدم إجابات شافية وصريحة في الشأن الداخلي

## الوردة الاردنية

أكد اعيان ونواب سابقون أن خطاب جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني الذي القاه أمام فعاليات وطنية أمس يشكل خارطة طريق وعلى الجميع البناء عليه من خلال المشاركة الحقيقية في الانتخابات النيابية المقبلة بعيدا عن الشعارات الزائفة التي لا تخدم المصلحة الوطنيه.
واشار الاعيان والنواب إلى ان الخطاب الملكي تناول القضايا الداخلية والخارجية في الوطن، مبينا أنه النهج الاصلاحي القادم للارتقاء بالوطن والشعب الاردني.
ولم يتفاجأ الاعيان والنواب السابقون بخطوة جلالة الملك بالافراج عن معتقلي الحراك باعتبار المكارم الملكيه سمة هاشمية تمتد جذورها عبر التاريخ.
وقال العين محمد الوحش ان خطاب جلالة الملك اليوم كان خطابا شاملا، تناول فيه كل الأوضاع الداخلية للوطن بمنتهى الصراحة والوضوح وأوصل جلالته من خلاله رسائل كثيرة لا غموض فيها لكل المواطنين واجابت عن التساؤلات التي شغلت الشعب.
واضاف أن خطاب جلالته ركز على الاصلاحات السياسية والدستورية التي تمت والاصلاحات التي يأمل أن تتم في اقرب فرصة.
وأشار إلى ان الهاشميين هم ابناء الامة وليس الشعب الاردني فقط، وما قام به جلالة الملك باتجاه المعتقلين ليس غريبا عن الهاشميين ومكارمهم يعرفها كل الشعب الأردني فهم أبناء جلالته.
وقال مصطفى الفياض ان خطاب جلالة الملك وضع النقاط على الحروف وتطرق لكل شؤون المملكة وكل الامور التي أراد الشعب معرفة الحقيقة فيها بكل وضوح.
وقال محمد شهوان ان خطاب جلالته كان جامعا وشاملا وتحث جلالته مع الحضور بكل صراحة كما عودنا أن نرتقي دائما بالشعب الاردني في كل الاماكن.
واضاف ان الايعاز الملكي بالافراج عن المعتقلين كان له اثر كبير على الحاضرين وهذه اشارة الى ان النظام الهاشمي متسامح ومتفان دائما وحريص على مصلحة شعبه.
ووجه شهوان رسالة الى كل من يحاول العبث بأمن و استقرار الوطن لتفريق شمل الاردنيين أن يتقي الله.
واشار الدكتور ممدوح العبادي ان خطاب جلالة الملك امس كان من أكثر الخطابات وضوحا وصراحة لم يستخدم فيه جلالته الادوات السياسية لتصل الكلمة الى عقول وقلوب المواطنين بشكل اسرع.
واضاف ان جلالة الملك من خلال خطابه كان موضوعيا، كما ان جلالته وضح ان قاعدة المشاركة كلما توسعت في صنع القرار كلما كان القرار المأخوذ بمناحي المجتمع سليما.
وبين العبادي- وهو نائب سابق- ان جلالة الملك يدعم بشكل كبير القضاء وهيئة مكافحة الفساد ليتابعوا كل قضايا الفساد، وطالب جلالته بايجاد ميثاق لنظام النزاهة الوطني واكد عليه عدة مرات.وقال ان خطوة جلالة الملك بالافراج عن معتقلي الحراك جعلت «عيدنا عيدين».
وقال النائب السابق جميل النمري ان جلالة الملك بخطابه بين محاور اجندة الفترة المقبلة وأكد عليها وشرح الظروف الاقتصادية التي تمر فيها البلاد والمديونية التي يعاني منها الوطن.
وأكد أن جلالته شدد على ان جوهر الاصلاح يتم بتحقيق اوسع مشاركة في الاقرار عن طريق انتخاب ممثلي الشعب تحت قبة البرلمان.
وأشاد النمري بموقف جلالة الملك النبيل بالافراج عن معتقلي الحراك فهذه الخطوة تعتبر انفراجية تساعد في تحسين الظروف الحالية.
واضاف باسل العياصرة ان الخطاب الملكي كان مريحا ناقش مواضيع مهمه ينتظر المواطنون الاجابه عنها، كما تضمن التأكيد على النهج الاصلاحي الذي يقوده جلالته.
واعتبر العياصرة ان عدم مشاركة قوى المعارضه للانتخابات هي خسارة للمجلس القادم متمنيا تلبية رغبة جلالة الملك بمشاركة كل الاطياف والقوى في مسيرة الاصلاح.
واشار يحيى عبيدات على ان خطاب جلالته شمل كل النواحي الاجتماعيه والاقتصادية في الوطن وتناول فيه كل الخطط لاستمرار مسيرة الاصلاح.
واكد ان جلالة الملك هو الاب الحاني على ابنائه ولا يرضى ان يمس احد ابناؤه أي مكروه لذلك جعل جلالته هذا الخطاب يلامس قلوب الاردنيين قبل الحاضرين في مسيرة الاصلاح التي يقودها جلالته.
واشار عبيدات إلى خطوة جلالة الملك بالافراج عن المعتقلين، وقال أنها خطوة مباركة، فسمة التسامح موجودة عند الهاشميين لتكون قدوة لكل الاردنيين دائما.
وقال الناشط السياسي خالد الكلالدة ان الخطاب شمل كل القضايا وتناول كافة المشاكل التي يتعرض لها المواطنون الاردنيون، حيث أبدى فيه جلالته دعمه لايجاد الحلول لكل القضايا في الوطن.
واشار الكلالدة إلى أن المكرمة الملكية بالافراج عن المعتقلين كانت بداية خير لان جلالته دائما سباق للخير وهو أول من يدعم الاصلاح الشمولي في الوطن.

----------


## shams spring

*خطاب ذو أهداف قيمّة ,الله يخلي جلالة الملك وان شاء الله بنحقق الاصلاح المرتجى في اقرب وقت .

مشكو9وورة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا شمس على المرور

----------


## &روان&

عنجد خطاب الملك لما اسمعته  استمتع فيه
الله يحفظ الملك والاردن

----------

